# Vanilla Extract???



## PAYARA

All,...I want the OH guys take on the Vanilla extracts!
Which is better,the Imitation or the Pure????I have never
really given it much thought...Never been a HUGE user of 
Vanilla except for putting it in sweetcorn or on bread here
and there.But anyway,Iam thinking of giving it a real go!


So what do think?


----------



## misfit

pure extract is much better,just as in baking.i've used both,but the pure extract gets better results.at least for me,and i've used it for over 50 years.


----------



## BottomBouncer

i used to use imitation......back then i didn't realize there were two different types... Still caught plenty. I wasn't until last november that I used pure...worked too.


----------



## crappielooker

the cheap ones for carpin for me..
i use the good stuff for my baking..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Hey misfit, you should come down to Cosi tomorrow!


----------



## misfit

how's the forecast looking?ifthe wifedoesn't find someting for me to do,i might just do that,depending on weather


----------



## BottomBouncer

partly cloudy, mid 40's or so.......seems to change by the hour


----------



## Guest

Best bait out there of all time for carp is vanilla wheatie balls and a forked stick. Remember KISS-Keep it simple stupid


----------



## BottomBouncer

If we kept it simple, what would we spend all our money on


----------



## exexec

I think it is far better for all types of cooking and eat  ing


----------



## tpet96

Depends on the water temps for me. Colder waters....I use the imitation. Warmer waters....pure. For some reason, that seems to work out best for me.


----------



## PAYARA

Thanks for the replies guys.


There was some talk on the CAG board one time about 
whether or not the imitation stuff smells completely different
(to the fish)than the pure?


----------

